# [SOLVED] MONITOR is not communicating with PC



## helpdawn (Jan 19, 2009)

I moved my computer then went to set it all up again and the monitor would not come on (flashing green). After unplugging/plugging in again, pushing buttons, restarting the computer (which sounds fine), and yes I moved the mouse and tried buttons on the keyboard, and looked in every help forum online I could find over the last couple of days, i am here. I have just tried "borrowing" a monitor from someone elses computer, and have now screwed up their computer/monitor communication as well. I did not power down their computer before unplugging and borrowing the monitor. God, and yes I will call you God if you can help me, how can I fix at least the other person's computer. My OS is XP, I think theirs is too.


----------



## johnf3366 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: MONITOR is not communicating with PC*

are the pins from the monitor strait none bent over?


----------



## xenocide_cm (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: MONITOR is not communicating with PC*

Is it an LCD or a CRT? Also, do you have large speakers or something heavily magnetized on your computer desk? If so, it could be that throwing off the magnet in a CRT, if no CRT check to make sure the cable is not dead (swap power cables)


----------



## helpdawn (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: MONITOR is not communicating with PC*

yes the pins are fine.


----------



## helpdawn (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: MONITOR is not communicating with PC*

It is not an LCD Monitor, sorry I am not sure what "CRT" is. The only thing new around the area is a new laptop.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: MONITOR is not communicating with PC*

Removing the monitor while the computer is still powered on is not a good idea and has probably damaged either their monitor or their motherboard.

The only things you can unplug while the computer is running are USB devices, and even then you sometimes need to click the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the system tray, next to the clock.

Test your friend's monitor on another computer. Then test a known-working monitor on their computer. This will tell you which is damaged.


----------



## helpdawn (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: MONITOR is not communicating with PC*

OK, all is solved. On the friends computer, we just shut it all down and left it for the night. In the morning all was fine. On mine, I opened it up, checked to see that all cards etc. were all plugged in tight and that nothing had become dislodged from the move. Re-hooked everthing up again and it worked fine too! Not sure what was the problem but want to thank everyone for your help and ideas/suggestions and quick responses!


----------

